# Stearic acid in liquid soap?



## Steph0104 (Apr 8, 2020)

I added the stearic acid into my recent batch of CP bar soap and it gives good amount of lather.
I wonder if I can add stearic acid to my LS as well? My LS soap alway has a problem that not foaming very well.
Has anyone tried adding stearic acid to LS and how does that turn out? Thanks.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 8, 2020)

In one of my liquid soap formulas (my *Creamy Cocoa Shea formula* ) I use stearic acid to transform an otherwise cloudy looking liquid amber colored soap into a lovely opaque, creamy looking liquid soap. I don't find that the stearic acid increases bubbly-type lather, though, as much as it does creamy-type lather. 


IrishLass


----------



## Steph0104 (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks a lot!! How much stearic acid did you use to this batch?


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 8, 2020)

I use 3% as per the weight of my paste.


IrishLass


----------



## abughoush.khalid (May 22, 2020)

Stearic acid is a saturated fatty acid found in many hard natural butters such as cocoa butter, stearic acid is usually used in bar soap as a hardening agent in small quantities  and has a light lather. For LS it would perform very similarly to adding a natural hard butter.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 30, 2020)

From my Files:


> THICKEN GLYCERIN LS WITH STEARIC ACID    4/12/11
> 
> "3bees~1flower" wrote: ...yeah.  it works great.
> 
> _measure out your diluted soap, say 8 oz.  add 2% of that, so 0.16 oz of stearic.  heat it up till the stearic melts.  SB to mix well.  as it cools, continue to SB periodically.  you may need to add water...ml's at a time...to adjust for evaporation.  i just pour a capful (from the gallon of distilled water) then SB.  do this until it's completely cooled and the consistency desired.  this obviously doesn't allow for clear soap, but this is fine with me.  in some recipes it makes it a lovely pearlized appearance.  stearic does not affect lather._


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 13, 2022)

Bumping for LS Newbies.


----------



## Kcryss (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks for bumping @Zany_in_CO !
I found this thread recently and decided to try stearic in LS for thickening. It worked! I used 4% of my dilution weight but did not add until fully diluted. I just added the stearic, SB a bit, let it melt and SB again. Capped and let it sit overnight. By the next day it was pearly white with a great consistency.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 14, 2022)

Kcryss said:


> By the next day it was pearly white with a great consistency.


----------



## Kcryss (Mar 17, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 65110



Finally had time to take a picture


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 17, 2022)

Great job @Kcryss ! I've never tried it so I'm glad you did.   Thanks for sharing!


----------

